# can i heatpress prints twice?



## uncenshirt (Mar 2, 2012)

I have a question. Actually two.

I wanted to make relabel my shirt labels. I am thinking of ordering custom plastisol prints so i can heatpress it onto the shirt.

Is it ok to do this?

Also, I have a design I want to put on the back of the shirt. 
Basically, I was wondering if it is ok to heatpress over anyother design that has already been heatpressed. 

Thanks!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes, to the first question.

Second Q: I haven't had any luck with the 2nd transfer sticking but some have claimed it can be done.


----------

